# Season Ticket Holders' Presser



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tonight at the Arena, all season ticket holders are invited to sit and eat with some of the staff. Dell Demps will be fielding questions about the upcoming season (if there is one). I will officially be in the building.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty cool. Have fun.


----------

